# Coding Mass Rt shoulder



## Hopp (Nov 14, 2008)

Please help with coding:  Excision of 3cm mass right shoulder      Path: Epidermal Cyst, Skin lesion right shoulder; benign  (My Doc is telling me to code mass rather than leison I do not understand   Please help!  I would code this as follows (Unless he tells me there is a layered closure than I would add that)   11403 Is this right?
  Thanks for any help
Deb - CPC-A


----------



## trose45116 (Nov 15, 2008)

can you post the op report for this


----------



## mbort (Nov 16, 2008)

Its important to read the op note to see how deep the surgeon went before applying the benign lesion/mass codes.  

If the incision is superficial then you would use codes from the integ section.  If its sub-q or deep you would need to look at 23075/23076 for the shoulder.  For the back 21930 does not even state a depth so you could use that.  "Almost" every musculoskeletal area of the CPT book has codes for sub-q and deep excisions.  

Hope this helps.
Mary


----------



## cmartin (Nov 17, 2008)

Given your path results of epidermal cyst of skin, I think you're right - 11403.
C.Martin CPC-GENSG


----------

